# The Suffering Saviour -- Freidrich W. Krummacher



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 16, 2007)

_The Suffering Savior: Or, Meditations on the Last Days of Christ_ (1857) by Friedrich Wilhelm Krummacher is available online here.

Joel Beeke, _A Reader's Guide to Reformed Literature: An Annotated Bibliography of Reformed Theology_, p. 50:



> No volume on Christ's sufferings, however, surpasses that of the great German Reformed writer, Friedrich W. Krummacher. _The Suffering Saviour_ (1856; reprint Chicago: Moody Press, 1966), which is warmly personal, instructive, and experimental is worthy of multiple readings. At times Krummacher's exegesis is faulty and his imagination too picturesque, but those weaknesses scarcely tarnish this unparalleled treatise.


----------

